# 4x4 blindfolded commutators



## Jack (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been planning to solve a 4x4x4 blindfolded sometime soon, and I have been reading all of the how-tos on commutators. I have a few questions about them. First of all, when you know your three edges to cycle, and find that there is only one slice that two pieces are on, but they are not interchangable, would you use a setup move? Also, when I tryed to use commutators to solve the centers, I couldn't find a way to do it that did not mess up the edges. Could someone give an example of a 3 center cycle? Thanks!


----------



## Erik (Jun 29, 2007)

Check Daniel Beyers BIG posts about this...


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 29, 2007)

Aye,

http://tinyurl.com/3x5a6z


----------



## Jack (Jun 29, 2007)

I think I get it. Do you use a setup move to put the target into the u or r slices every time (unless the target is in one of them already)?


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, that is what I do. With my system it's very similar to 

r2, is where you always do the same alg for each piece except for the special cases with the 4 r-slice wings.

with helper-buffer you do a few more moves and you need to memorize in pairs ... you alternate between

AB and BA commutators. 

Action and Interchanging

I am beginning to see that r2 can become very fast with a slight modification for the "special cases"


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 30, 2007)

Correction
"How I --explain-- it rather, and how I --used-- to do it. I don't execute with helper-buffer or r2. I use a system that I've been developing for a while. I've just been to busy to finish it and learn it all.


----------

